# December @ The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 1, 2012)

a bit late so here goes:

Tonight December 1st: Bloody Ice Cream


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 4, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> a bit late so here goes:
> 
> Tonight December 1st: Bloody Ice Cream


 This sounds fun. When's the next one?


----------



## colacubes (Dec 4, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> This sounds fun. When's the next one?


 
I would also like to know this pls.  I saw the poster the day after the event but it peaked my interest


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't forget to mail all this shizzle to BrixtonBuzz (soon to be available in a shiny magazine format!)


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 5, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> This sounds fun. When's the next one?





nipsla said:


> I would also like to know this pls. I saw the poster the day after the event but it peaked my interest


It was a great night and even they had a great time, next one talked about for February but no definite date has been set yet.


editor said:


> Don't forget to mail all this shizzle to BrixtonBuzz (soon to be available in a shiny magazine format!)


will I need to do a weekly or monthly mail-out to do this? Also guess I need to go look for the email address to send it to.


In other news:
I forgot to big up yesterdays' quiz with quiz master the fourth (only a numerical appellation this) it will be back next week with quiz master number 5 (I am not too sure how many there are in total at the moment but will try and ask for a list and dates of appearance)
more listings coming in a few minutes.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 5, 2012)

1st Friday (December 7th):
The round the table session with your hosts:
The No Frills Band




The weekly events:

*Every Monday:*





Starts around 9pm





*Every Tuesday:* Quiz
8:30 starts: form your teams
9pm: the question starts
Ends when a teams win
£1 per person entry, teams of 5 maximum
winning team gets the pot
plus a spot prize individual question


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 5, 2012)

*Friday 7th: Field Work III *
Starts: 22:00
Door: £4
With:

Andy Blake (World Unknown/Cave Paintings/In Plain Sight) 4hr set
your regular DJs



Spoiler: surprisingly small promo blurb



Field Work is back at The Grosvenor on 7th December with a special four hour set from Andy Blake of World Unknown notoriety. Once again we're transforming the backroom of a south London pub into a proper party. Expect a decent sound system, a dark dance floor filled with smoke and our intense laser show. Field Work residents and guest DJs play heavy balearic, weird pop, house music and disco. Come for hassle-free dancing with a friendly crowd and pub drinks prices.








*Saturday 8th: ZERO TOLERANCE OF RACISM IN HARDCORE*
Starts: 16:00
Door: £7
With:

ninebar
Inherit
Think Twice
Bleak Reality
Grim
Outrage CC
Tirade



Spoiler: pretty long promo blurb and stage times



There will be some heavy music being played by some hardcore punk bands on Saturday the 8th of December in London.

THIS IS NOT AN ATTEMPT TO DO ANYTHING MORE THAN PUT ON A SHOW AND HIGHLIGHT TOLERATING RASICM IN HARDCORE IS NOT COOL AS AS IT APPARENTLY ISNT CLEAR ENOUGH.

It will be an all dayer.

LINE UP SO FAR:
Ninebar
http://www.facebook.com/pages/NINEBAR/110393777975?ref=ts&fref=ts

Inherit
http://inherit.bandcamp.com/

Think Twice
http://thinktwicenotts.bandcamp.com/track/think-twice

Bleak Reality
http://bleakreality.bandcamp.com/

Grim
http://grim1.bandcamp.com/album/demo-2012

Outrage CC
http://outragecc.bandcamp.com/
######
OK DOOR TIMES,AND ROUGH RUNNING ORDER (SUBJECT TO CHANGE)

4:00 DOORS

4;30 GRIM

5:15 TIRADE

5:45 OUTRAGE CC

6:30 BLEAK REALITY

7:15 THINK TWICE

7:45 INHERIT

8:20 NINEBAR

SHOW WILL BE FINISHED BY 9:30 PM IF ALL GOES TO PLAN GIvE OR TAKE

THE NATURAL ORDER DRUMMER HAS BEEN INVOvLED IN A SERIOUS CASE OF LIFE ADMIN AND ARE UNABLE TO PLAY

AND TYBURN HAVE DIED SO THIS LEAVES 7 BANDS AND THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW.

AFTER EVERYONE IS HITTING UP THE MCBETH FOR XMAS RUM/BEERS FOR A RNB NIGHT. BE ABOUT IT.

DAVID EGAN WILL BE THERE.








and that is it for this week, next week coming up shortly.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Bleak Reality
> Grim


Paaaarty time!


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> will I need to do a weekly or monthly mail-out to do this? Also guess I need to go look for the email address to send it to.


The earlier we get the listings, the more chance we have of also including them in the Lambeth Weekender/BrixtonBuzz mag. 

The address is brixtonbuzz at gmail.com


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

any plans to do punk carols near crimbo?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Paaaarty time!


I believe windmill dancing will be the order of the day.


MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> any plans to do punk carols near crimbo?


Not that I've heard but in other news there will be a Panface reunion gig the last Saturday before Xmas so you all better make sure you have other plans for the night


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

what is panface?!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 5, 2012)

*Tuesday11th:* Quiz 
8:30 starts: form your teams
9pm: the question starts
Ends when a teams win
£1 per person entry, teams of 5 maximum
winning team gets the pot
plus a spot prize individual question





*Friday 14th: STRONG Christmas Party *
Starts: 21:00
Door: £3
With:

Photomachine
Mojo Filter
David Agrella
Mark James
Sean Gleeson

*Saturday 15th: Ye Olde Punks*
Starts: 18:30
Door: £8
With:

Subhumans
Hagar The Womb
Antidotum (Poland)
Alice Rock
The Eccentrics!
There will be some tickets on the door but if you want to be sure then get some advance tickets:
http://www.wegottickets.com/event/194883





details for the following week coming up soon-ish and don't forget that @ianw has his HDIF NYE Party nearly all sold out already.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 5, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> what is panface?!


a bunch of eedjits who wish they could play 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Panface/100389656721685
or here is the damning evidence in vivid sound and vision:


----------



## clandestino (Dec 5, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> don't forget that @ianw has his HDIF NYE Party nearly all sold out already.


 
Sold out, in fact.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 5, 2012)

so
the "lovely" people from golfrate came to take a look around the pub today...
they'd been presented by punch taverns when warning about their visit as "building insurance surveyors/valuers"
which they're blatantly not
surely nothing to worry about here


----------



## tallulahj (Dec 5, 2012)

On the plus side, they said we were the best looking pub they'd seen that day... 
Where else are they poking around?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 12, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> This sounds fun. When's the next one?





nipsla said:


> I would also like to know this pls. I saw the poster the day after the event but it peaked my interest


So they have 2 dates booked for next year:
February 23rd
and the first Saturday in April


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 15, 2012)

and the last update for this month:

Tuesday: christmas special quiz with quiz-maestra: Jo
8:30 there for a 9pm start





*Thursday 20th: Free Gig*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £0
With:

Brockers
The Blissets
Sub Machine






Friday 21st: unfortunately Club Integral has been cancelled so just ales lagers and booze

*Saturday 22nd: Last messy gig before xmas and a birthday party to boot*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £2 (includes a raffle ticket)
With:

Danny and the Moonlighters! (50's Rock n Roll! )
PANFACE
Two Very Special Guests.
HEADJAM



Spoiler: promo blurb



Just to say a big thank you to everyone involved! 

Here's the plan!

Danny and the Moonlighters! (50's Rock n Roll! )
Some of my oldest friends all in one band.. Can't wait to hear them.

PANFACE
'The band who make you feel the way you would if you caught your granny gang-banging The Hair Bear Bunch backstage after a Herman's Hermits gig that she got you into for free. At Butlin's.' So says Twobob.

Two Very Special Guests.
Keeping this one as a surprise.

HEADJAM
My personal favourites 

Dj's until the early hours..

Door £2.
Free raffle on entry, presented by the WEDNESDAY GIRLS....
https://www.facebook.com/TheWednesdayGirls

Alright there you go...

All welcome, spread the word.
See you on the floor! X


there is no poster for this


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 18, 2012)

2 of the bands for this Thursday free gig have to pull out due to bereavement and accident, line up now is:
sub machine
seek destroy
1 more tbc


----------

